# The German



## Thorlifter (Mar 13, 2012)

Watch until the end. Did you guys know this? I sure didn't



And for our German speaking members, can you tell me what the guy is saying at the end?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2012)

Very interesting Thorlifter. I did not know Ireland was neutral during the war. Learned something new today.


----------



## GregP (Mar 14, 2012)

Ireland WAS neutral, and Great Britain should have taken steps MUCH sooner.


----------



## DonL (Mar 14, 2012)

Ich bin Offizier der Luftwaffe: I'm an officer of the Luftwaffe.
Ich bin vom Jagdgeschwader 26 "Schlageter": Im from the Jagdgeschwader/Squadron 26 "Schlageter"
Wir sind die gleichen: We are doing the same/ We are both pilots / We are doing equal things / We are the same.


----------



## A4K (Mar 14, 2012)

As I understand it:

-Sh!t, my leg!
-Put the pistol away - put the pistol away you sh-thead!
- Put the pistol away!
-Please...put the pistol away, you sh-thead!
-Hey..how far do you want to take this? 
-Enough! Enough - please.
-Don't do it. 
-Aren't we both the same? The same!
-Please...
-I am Friedrich. Friedrich (Schroh?) from Jagdgesgwader 26 'Schlageter'. My squadron, 26 'Schlageter'
-I am an officer of the Luftwaffe!
(echoes of previous lines in RAF pilot's head)
-Please...please.


Great find mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the translation guys. Kinda ballsy of the guy to call someone who has a gun to his head an S-head. LOL


----------



## A4K (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, he would've been in the shite had the RAF pilot understood German!

(Btw, that was the closest swear-word I could think of for 'Scheiss-kerl' - 'sh-t guy' or 'sh-t type' just dosen't cut it somehow


----------



## AtsneIndia (Mar 15, 2012)

NIce vedio


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 15, 2012)

Would a Me109 of the BOB era have the range to be over Ireland ? Or even a dogfight starting over Britain and finishing up over Ireland?
I guess to enjoy this you have to supress your aviation knowledge.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2012)

Interesting, but strange. A MkV Spit in 1941 colour scheme, a Bf109E in 1940 colours, purportedly of JG26 who, by 1941, had re-equipped, over an 'Ireland' which looked more like Kent or Sussex, and a dogfight which had stretched from the south coast of England, across the Irish Sea, to Eire! Add to this the Bf109 departing from the Pas de Calais and then mix in the behaviour of the RAF pilot ...... words fail!!


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 18, 2012)

there is a true story about a brit pilot who had to force land in ireland and was interred. they were allowed to go into town on occasion... so one day he jumped a train back to his base. if memory serves me correctly, the british government...not wanting to compromise ireland's neutral status SENT HIM BACK.


----------

